
Privacy with keybase.io - gk1000
keybase.io is sounds nice and has a good user interface. 
But since it allows users to store the private key on its cloud (encrypted), would not it be counterproductive?
======
ahazred8ta
"Keybase never has to know what your private key is", HN discussion from March
2014 -- Some people (like you) will not put any private keys on Keybase.
That's fine. Other people want convenience. Ignore them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7465994)

